

Apple just made its first mistake in a long time - evo_9

I'm actually shocked Apple came in at $329 for the base iPad Mini. This pricing is a huge error because it actually gives hope to the competition.  Prior to today they would come out with a superior product at the same price.<p>But today they fumbled hard. I'm sure they'll sell a ton of these but not as many as they could have; and more importantly now Nexus 7 and Kindles look that much better and will sell better this holiday season they would have.<p>Bottom line, this is a huge error by Apple.
======
sidcool
While your analysis is correct objectively, the Apple fanboys are a subjective
group of people. They won't mind paying. I don't disagree with you, though,
it's overpriced.

------
runjake
This should have been a comment in one of the many iPad Mini submissions. No
part of your post is particularly notable or useful.

Apple will sells tons of these and they will be hugely popular. They may lose
people to the Kindle Fire or the Nexus but it will be a minute percentage
compared to how many they do sell.

I'd wager the iPad Mini will outsell in one quarter what both the Kindle Fire
and Nexus 7 have sold to date. We'll have to revisit this comment soon.

------
scottmey
Yeah... no so sure about that one evo_9. I personally will not be buying one,
but I'll sit back and watch them reel in a whole slew of new customers. There
is a market for this product, and the price point may not seem appropriate to
you, but when you look at the specs, it makes a lot of sense.

Perhaps you should create some competition? I'll lend a hand... ;)

------
padseeker
First mistake in a long time? You mean apple's maps on the iphone wasn't a
mistake?

Without sounding snarky what would you consider their last big mistake?

------
hiddenstage
They had to keep high margins for their shareholders.

I would be surprised if they sold a ton of these. Why would I buy a mini over
a regular iPad?

~~~
OafTobark
I have a current iPad 3 and wouldn't mind a Mini. Wish it had a retina display
though but I think between the two, the Mini would be better for me.

